# I’m an silly person…..I let the smoke out!



## deema (4 Apr 2022)

Some days you choose to forget, some days you wish you hadn’t woken up and done what you did. The other day was just such a day! I have a shaper attachment for my Bridgeport clone mill. Something I’ve not used so far……but a project has just started that needs a key way cutting into a few sprockets. So, the shaper would be an excellent machine for doing this. It’s 3 phase, no a big deal, I’m lucky to have 3 phase in my shop. The previous owner wasn’t so fortunate and had run everything from a VFD. Pulled the cover plate off the connections, a nine wire jobby…….looks about right how they have it wired up. In any case I know I’ve had it running before so must have sorted it out. 

Fired it up (bad adjective I know), it ran very well, until the distribution board RCD had had enough and stopped the juice. Looking at the motor I touched it……instant regret…..it was a tad warm! I do hate the smell of burning varnish. Yep it was wired 220 volt 3 phase not 415…….bother that’s unfortunate…..or words to that effect!

The following day, after it had cooled down, having prayed to the deity for motors with fingers crossed I insulation tested it. Cooked good a proper, a perfect short circuit. 

The challenge is that it’s a 6 pole motor with a special arbour. Would have to be! 

I think I’m going to see if I can get a 6 pole single phase motor and either re shaft the motor or make an adaptor. What would you do?
It’s a clone shaper of the Bridgeport 





The motor…..it’s not a European spec, so the hole pattern (B34) and shaft is an odd diameter as well as being a lot longer. 




With a cutting head ready as I was to try it out.


----------



## Myfordman (4 Apr 2022)

4 pole should be easier to find and run it on an inverter - 3phase in ,3 phase out
An adaptor plate will deal with the mounting issues and give room to add on a shaft extension.

Every problem is an opportunity!


----------



## Inspector (4 Apr 2022)

It is a long shot that it would be economical but I would see what a motor rewinder will charge to fix it.

You might want to explain to the woodworking background only people what the difference is between a woodworking shaper and a metalworking shaper. 

Pete


----------



## Myfordman (4 Apr 2022)

Pete, on this side of the pond there is no such beast as a shaper in woodwork


----------



## Inspector (4 Apr 2022)

Never mind then.

Pete


----------



## HOJ (4 Apr 2022)

From very recent experience, last week, my 2.5 HP DE motor decided to convert electricity into smoke, got a quote for a new replacement, just over £850.00 with the VAT.

Took motor to re-winders in Norwich for test & gave me a quote to repair, came in at about half that, in on Monday back by Thursday.


----------



## Bm101 (4 Apr 2022)

Inspector said:


> Never mind then.
> 
> Pete


Intrigued anyway Pete.


----------



## TFrench (4 Apr 2022)

Bm101 said:


> Intrigued anyway Pete.


On the other side of the pond a shaper is a spindle moulder. In metalwork terms on both sides of the pond its a reciprocating ram machine tool that bulldozes metal off. Hypnotic to watch!


----------



## TFrench (4 Apr 2022)

If it was my motor I'd at least get a quote for a rewind. Chances are the cost of a new motor and the time it would take to machine adaptor plates and get it all working again won't be much different. I did exactly the same thing the other week, luckily it was only a suds pump on a saw and it came back to life despite having got a bit toasty.


----------



## squib (5 Apr 2022)

I have used Hereford Rewinds a couple of times, not cheap but always much cheaper and quicker than adapting/replacement.


----------



## ChaiLatte (5 Apr 2022)

They are more commonly known as a slotting head or a slotting attachment.

When you do fix it, you would do well to read up on the use or not of the clapper on the end of it. Generally, with a vertical tool as you show, the clapper should be locked.

Try 'Bridgeport slotting head' and 'clapper' as your search terms. You will find some enlightenment on the topic over at Practical Machinist.


----------



## Scruples (5 Apr 2022)

Inspector said:


> It is a long shot that it would be economical but I would see what a motor rewinder will charge to fix it.
> 
> You might want to explain to the woodworking background only people what the difference is between a woodworking shaper and a metalworking shaper.
> 
> Pete


That would have been my first line on enquiry too. Get it rewired 415V, 3-phase in line with the rest of the shop provided the stator slots will take the coils.


----------



## paulrbarnard (5 Apr 2022)

Myfordman said:


> Pete, on this side of the pond there is no such beast as a shaper in woodwork


Except the Shaper origin, which is a tad different


----------



## deema (5 Apr 2022)

Thanks, I will get a quote for a rewind, I suspect it will be far more expensive than getting a new motor. I actually fancy having a go at rewinding it myself……


----------



## deema (5 Apr 2022)

ChaiLatte said:


> They are more commonly known as a slotting head or a slotting attachment.
> 
> When you do fix it, you would do well to read up on the use or not of the clapper on the end of it. Generally, with a vertical tool as you show, the clapper should be locked.
> 
> Try 'Bridgeport slotting head' and 'clapper' as your search terms. You will find some enlightenment on the topic over at Practical Machinist.



When I’m next in the workshop I will take a few more photos, and start a new thread on the shaper head. I’ve been trying to dig up info on exactly how to setup the clapper box, I’ve looked on other forums and there doesn’t seem to be much and what I have read seems to be conflicting. The tool in it is an original Bridgeport cutter, which is mounted I believe correctly……there is an indent for the retaining grub screw……which is exactly 180 degrees to the orientation of the general consensus of how it should be mounted! Hence the weedy bit of aluminium in the vice for first cuts / experiments!


----------



## MikeK (5 Apr 2022)

Myfordman said:


> Pete, on this side of the pond there is no such beast as a shaper in woodwork



Ahh...the dreaded language barrier. 

There used to be a Welshman working part-time in the Arts and Crafts center on a former U.S. military installation in Würzburg. He refused to talk to or help any of the U.S. Soldiers who referred to the Felder machine as a "jointer/planer", as there was no such thing.


----------



## Lefley (5 Apr 2022)

Inspector said:


> It is a long shot that it would be economical but I would see what a motor rewinder will charge to fix it.
> 
> You might want to explain to the woodworking background only people what the difference is between a woodworking shaper and a metalworking shaper.
> 
> Pete


They call it a spindle moulder in England I believe.


----------



## deema (7 Apr 2022)

Had a rewind quote of £400 plus VAT


----------



## deema (7 Apr 2022)

Single phase 6 pole motors which would make it more attractive to perspective buyers when I get to the age where I need to downsize the shop are on back order…..possibly get one in June Sooooooo it’s probably going to be another 3 phase 6 pole 0.75KW (slight upgrade to the existing 0.55KW……can’t resist and bit more umph) at around £120 inc VAT with a solution needed for the spindle. It’s funny, a 6 pole 3 phase and good quality German built inverter is about the same as a 6 pole single phase!


----------



## deema (8 Apr 2022)

Good grief! What used to be a nice simple task of ringing my usual supplier of motors and getting what I wanted the next day has become a marathon of trying to find any stockist with the motor I want. 6 poles is a little unusual, but, with CV19, shipping around the world being what it is etc etc just a about every supplier was OOS even if their web sites said otherwise!! Most of these web sites are driven directly by manufactures data streams……which is now evidently unreliable / wrong. Anyway, after a 4 hour call around I’ve finally with fingers crossed got one coming for mid. next week! 

I’m truly paying my penance for my folly.


----------



## Sideways (9 Apr 2022)

You're not the only one. I ordered some solar power accessories from a major wholesaler. Showing 53 units in stock, they charged £17 for next day delivery. Next day came and went. After some chasing, the goods are promised on 6 day delivery, drop shipped from the (UK) manufacturer who can't build them fast enough to keep up with demand. They're ignoring my demands for a refund of the shipping fee as I didn't get the next day service I paid for. Fair's fair. If they don't, I'll make a point of ensuring that they don't get £5k of other business that they were well placed for. That'll cost them a good £1,000 profit. Never take your customers for granted.


----------

